# Looking for an NGLP Conversion Kit #5093 for Vermont Castings Radiance 2600  HELP!



## KarlFF (Nov 2, 2010)

I recently inherited a Vermont Castings ("V.C.") Radiance Model 2600.  I really want to use this stove as I've admired it for years, but cannot track down a conversion kit #5093 for the stove.  I have gotten the full story from my local V.C. retailer and several online sources.  V.C. has been sold/purchased several times in the past decade and the newest owner is no longer supplying the parts for the Model 2600 stoves.  The stove was manufactured, I believe, by CFM and the gas fittings/orifices were supplied by Honeywell (I understand that Honeywell no longer makes these parts).  

Does anyone have this kit or have any ideas as to where I might find it.  I'd be willing to pay for used parts to convert this stove.  Bringing natural gas to my house is not an option for me.

Thanks Very Much,  Karl


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2010)

Try contacting Monessen...Either a dealer or online, or PM Dave Gault (Wood Heat Stoves) in this forum...
Should be about $100 if you can get it...
HTH


----------



## KarlFF (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks very much, Bob.  Will give those options a try.


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 4, 2010)

Try this link:

http://www.cozycabinstoveandfireplaceparts.com/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=2770-2779

Conversion kit for the Honeywell is listed at $89.55


----------



## KarlFF (Nov 15, 2010)

This kit has a different number than 5093.  In all probability, would this kit be usable on the Radiance Model 2600?


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldnt trust that the part numbers stayed the same with all the crap VC has gone thru.  Call little Eddie Drexel at the Cozy Cabin and have him determine the proper kit for you


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 30, 2010)

i have a radiance 2600 in n/g.  i wonder if we can swith parts as i want to chang to propane.

let me know by p/m

thanks

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 1, 2010)

i have spent quite a bit of time trying to find the lp conversion for this stove as i just purchased one in mint condition.  there is nothing available now i am at the point of contacting my furnace guy to see if this can be adapted some way.

anyone done this?

thanks

bob


----------



## fireplace tech (Dec 2, 2010)

i 'm working on locating that conversion kit for you  ,i will post back with answer.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2010)

k0wtz said:
			
		

> i have spent quite a bit of time trying to find the lp conversion for this stove as i just purchased one in mint condition.  there is nothing available now i am at the point of contacting my furnace guy to see if this can be adapted some way.
> 
> anyone done this?
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that the only way you may be able to do this is to change out the entire gas valve. It's gonna cost ya, but you should be able to get plenty of parts...Somebody at Monessen/Majestic/VC Tech should be able to tell you what's compatible with what you have in there now...


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 3, 2010)

ok thanks a lot.  this stove is just beautiful and looks brand new.

thanks

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 3, 2010)

i looked for your company but i dont see them.  do you have their phone nr.?

thanks

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 5, 2010)

ok

i did a search of propane gas valves.  i see some that should work.  is my stove a millivolt system?  would anyone have some suggestion?

any help greatly appreciated

thanks

bob


----------



## Wilbur1 (Sep 4, 2014)

KarlFF said:


> I recently inherited a Vermont Castings ("V.C.") Radiance Model 2600.  I really want to use this stove as I've admired it for years, but cannot track down a conversion kit #5093 for the stove.  I have gotten the full story from my local V.C. retailer and several online sources.  V.C. has been sold/purchased several times in the past decade and the newest owner is no longer supplying the parts for the Model 2600 stoves.  The stove was manufactured, I believe, by CFM and the gas fittings/orifices were supplied by Honeywell (I understand that Honeywell no longer makes these parts).
> 
> Does anyone have this kit or have any ideas as to where I might find it.  I'd be willing to pay for used parts to convert this stove.  Bringing natural gas to my house is not an option for me.
> 
> Thanks Very Much,  Karl



Hello Karl,
I have also been looking for the #5093 kit. What did you come up with? I realize this posting is over 3 years old, if you can help me in with this I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you very much, Wilbur1


----------



## Bdburl (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Wilber1, just wondering if you had any luck with NG to LP conversion? I have a radiance and the manual says the conversion kit is part #5080. I can't seem to find one.
Bdburl


----------



## Wilbur1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bdburl said:


> Hey Wilber1, just wondering if you had any luck with NG to LP conversion? I have a radiance and the manual says the conversion kit is part #5080. I can't seem to find one.
> Bdburl


Hello Bdburl,
I haven't had any response to this post yet. I think I may have to come up with the individual parts myself. a regulator from eBay, a pilot orifice from I don't know where yet, and the main burner orifice from a website of a business located in England  (I got the burner orifice # off a spec sheet I found for my stove at woodmanspartsplus.com).
My stove is in great shape and I'm going to get it going one way or another. 
Let me know how you do. Thanks, Wilbur1


----------



## Birdblue (Oct 2, 2014)

Bdburl said:


> Hey Wilber1, just wondering if you had any luck with NG to LP conversion? I have a radiance and the manual says the conversion kit is part #5080. I can't seem to find one.
> Bdburl


Hey Bdburl,
I have a Radiance stove with LP and need the NG fittings... Any possibility to switch our fittings?
Ben


----------



## mrheat62 (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlFF said:


> I recently inherited a Vermont Castings ("V.C.") Radiance Model 2600.  I really want to use this stove as I've admired it for years, but cannot track down a conversion kit #5093 for the stove.  I have gotten the full story from my local V.C. retailer and several online sources.  V.C. has been sold/purchased several times in the past decade and the newest owner is no longer supplying the parts for the Model 2600 stoves.  The stove was manufactured, I believe, by CFM and the gas fittings/orifices were supplied by Honeywell (I understand that Honeywell no longer makes these parts).
> 
> Does anyone have this kit or have any ideas as to where I might find it.  I'd be willing to pay for used parts to convert this stove.  Bringing natural gas to my house is not an option for me.
> 
> Thanks Very Much,  Karl


call me, i have a customers stove wonderfire 2570 we are trying to convert from lp to natural-we could swap the parts and help each other. we are in Sandusky,ohio  800-303-4205 ext 107  todd   hope to hear from you.


----------



## Birdblue (Oct 4, 2014)

Own a Radiance 2600 Stove with an LP gas valve, looking for Natural Gas valve. 0005092 part number conversion. Anyone wish an exchange or know of a parts conversion kit. The stove is in great condition. Thank you for any insight. Ben@outdoorinc.com


----------



## Murph721 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, I have a Vermont Castings Radiance model 2600 with LP conversion kit installed.  I have recently upgraded my heating system and no longer need the stove, although it works and looks great.  Can anybody tell me what a fair selling price would be for this stove?


----------

